# Apple Safari Browser sneaks in with latest Ipod update.



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Guys, I'm writing this from an apple browser named Safari, from my windows XP machine.

it got installed today when I updated Itunes on my PC.
it was a checkmark, that I could have unchecked, but I didn't see any harm in trying something new.

I was surprised that it has replaced IE in my quicklaunch bar, as well as from one area of my start menu. 
if I were an ordinary user, I would think IE had been removed - as all the easy places I used to launch it from now say safari.

I didn't think apple pulled those kinds of stunts.


Anyhow it seems fine and all, no problem at all using the shack, in fact it has a built in spell check that underlines words with a red line if they are misspelled.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's fairly easy to make IE your default browser again by running IE and then select TOOLS / Internet Optios / Programs / Make Default

brucek


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Moved to computers, good info as we probably have plenty of people on iTunes here.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I used Safari on Macs in school. Not bad. It's been a little while though.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

basementjack said:


> I didn't think apple pulled those kinds of stunts.
> Anyhow it seems fine and all, no problem at all using the shack, in fact it has a built in spell check that underlines words with a red line if they are misspelled.


You mean you don't get the constant pop-up to update Quick Time and Install I-Tunes and other stuff I don't want :bigsmile:

Nice to see another browser with some type of spell check,... wonder if MS will ever get on board with that?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I didn't think apple pulled those kinds of stunts.


They don't. You were asked if you wanted Safari to be the default browser. I selected "no" and no changes were made to IE7.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

basementjack said:


> Anyhow it seems fine and all, no problem at all using the shack, in fact it has a built in spell check that underlines words with a red line if they are misspelled.


This is one thing I like about FireFox... along with a whole lotta other neato add-ons and being faster than IE7.



nova said:


> Nice to see another browser with some type of spell check,... wonder if MS will ever get on board with that?


IE has iespell check... www.iespell.com ... which is handy if you use IE. It is not quite as convenient as FF spell check, but a right click will allow you to spell check prior to hitting the submit button.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, you told me about that iespell long ago sonnie and I've used it ever since. Works great.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah,... but when is MS going to get with the program? :unbelievable: Does not really matter to me cause I like FF but still,..???


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

True... and I am not sure. I keep trying it out all along, but it is hard to give up FF. Actually using the IE mode in FF is better than IE by itself. :huh:


----------

